# trolls, trolls....



## anotherguy

is it me?


----------



## Unique Username

? 

Where??


----------



## ScubaSteve61

anotherguy said:


> is it me?


No, you've been around for a couple years and have over a thousand posts. I'm pretty sure you're legit.


----------



## mablenc

It can be anyone  me, you, the next poster, the previous!


----------



## Wing Man

Plenty of them over in the political forums!


----------



## Entropy3000

anotherguy said:


> is it me?


I do not believe most of threads any more. Not just some of them. Most of them. It is a playground for trolls and I swear there must be a link from bangmywifeplease.com to here.


----------



## Shaggy

It's me!


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Shaggy said:


> It's me!


Now I'm going to have to call bull on that one...

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g5Hz17C4is]SHAGGY - IT WASNT ME - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## Unique Username

Bahahahha

WELLL

I see legitimate people posting but would still call them TROLLS



and boring lol


P.S. I was not referring to anyone who has posted here yet.


----------



## Unique Username

Good Story


----------



## Caribbean Man

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Now I'm going to have to call bull on that one...
> 
> [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g5Hz17C4is]SHAGGY - IT WASNT ME - YouTube[/URL]


Looks like you've got good taste in music Steve!


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Caribbean Man said:


> Looks like you've got good taste in music Steve!


He has some good stuff!


----------



## larry.gray

Hmmm, was there another thread that went *poof* or did this one get massively trimmed?


----------



## arbitrator

Unique Username said:


> Good Story


*Now would this even be remotely considered as either a "troll bridge" or a "troll road?"*


----------



## Anon Pink

Perhaps instead of calling them out in the thread, we rate their story based on details, creativity and number of hot button issues present.

The guy who found the sex tape...current story, I give a 3 out of 10. The guy who originally posted that story... I give 10 out of 10 because he kept it going pretty smartly.


----------



## rush

what the heck is a troll?


----------



## larry.gray

What is a troll?


----------



## arbitrator

edbopc said:


> *What the heck is a troll?*


*One who posts a deliberately provocative or an emotionally charged message to a news group or message board with the primary intention of either causing maximum disruption or heated argumentation.*


----------



## rush

Why would anyone do that troll crap?


----------



## arbitrator

edbopc said:


> Why would anyone do that troll crap?


*Primarily because they derive either an innate or an overt pleasure in getting rises out of people, primarily to further their own ends!*


----------



## that_girl

It's me!


----------



## Anon Pink

that_girl said:


> It's me!


that_tumor....7 out of 10.


----------



## arbitrator

that_girl said:


> It's me!


*10,000+ posts and still going strong, that! The Energizer Bunny could definitely take a few lessons from you!*


----------



## rush

an icon


----------



## larry.gray

that_girl said:


> It's me!


I've always kinda suspected you!


----------



## larry.gray

I suspect the greatest satisfaction comes from getting long time members banned because they get riled up at each other and misbehave. Some great members of this forum have gotten their permabans on troll threads.


----------



## Anon Pink

What is it called when a member logs in exactly 31 posts nearly all but 2-3 consisting of ":iagree::iagree::iagree:" or "good luck" "take care" "too bad" "will she talk to you"

The member who has logged 31 posts of :iagree: joing in September but didn't start wracking up posts until this past weekend when a riveting thread went private.

The other member tallied all 31 posts...today! And they were all 2-3 word nonsense replies.

I reported both. But at last check, both are still "members"

So do we call them Fembers?

Fakembers?

How do we get rid of them and what with the trolls and fakers?


----------



## Cosmos

Anon Pink said:


> What is it called when a member logs in exactly 31 posts nearly all but 2-3 consisting of ":iagree::iagree::iagree:" or "good luck" "take care" "too bad" "will she talk to you"
> 
> The member who has logged 31 posts of :iagree: joing in September but didn't start wracking up posts until this past weekend when a riveting thread went private.
> 
> The other member tallied all 31 posts...today! And they were all 2-3 word nonsense replies.
> 
> I reported both. But at last check, both are still "members"
> 
> So do we call them Fembers?
> 
> Fakembers?
> 
> How do we get rid of them and what with the trolls and fakers?


I have my suspicions concerning that whole scenario. Something not quite right...


----------



## GingerAle

As a recent member, long time lurker, I have to agree that some posts are too textbook to be true. For some reason, I'm more apt to believe the more outlandish posts because truth can be stranger than fiction.

GINGER


----------



## angelpixie

I've noticed that sometimes, when a new member makes a bunch of posts like Anon mentioned, or if they retype something another poster said earlier (not in a quote of a post, but just typed out), I'll go to their profile and look at the list of all their posts. Most of the time when this happens, there's some kind of an embedded link in the post. There's nothing you can see, but it shows up in that other view. They must be doing some kind of ad click or spam thing? I always report them, and usually they get banned.


----------



## larry.gray

angelpixie: What they are doing is trying to innocuously get a bunch of links in, and then they can redirect the link to an advertisement once they are posted.


----------



## skype

Why do people feed the trolls? When they have only 1 post and there are 20+ pages in a thread, it seems silly to continue to discuss their "problem."


----------



## Self Help

Sorry, I am new to boards all the way around. I guess from what I have read, trolls post BS thread just to suck people in?? Why?


----------



## Lordhavok

Because it gets people fired up, the fem nazis get engaged, then the alpha males get pissy, then the firing at one another starts and then you got a big stinking pile of crap to read through. Basically just to pit other members against each other and watch the turmoil roll out.


----------



## Self Help

Lol, thanks for the information.


----------



## anotherguy

Yeah. Power trip, mostly. Sometimes simply a ridiculous tale to reinforce some dogma. Thats the trolls. Spammers are different and lead to ad links.

Maybe it is the cynic in me, but people trying to drum up site ad revenue wouldnt be totally shocking either. Not like that hasnt happened before on an number of sites.


----------



## Conrad

Wing Man said:


> Plenty of them over in the political forums!


One less now.


----------



## Unique Username

I am not a troll

bahahahhahaahhahaha  just playin


----------

